# innenzüge!!!!



## damz (3. April 2012)

so ich habe ein problem.... 
ich verfluche grad den carbon hiunterbau und den innen verlegten zug. im 2011er dh 720 will ich die bremleitung verlegen und verfluhe extrem... 

habtz da a paar tricks und griffe auf lager wie ich das am besten machen könnt? 

die gummi nippel an den führungslöchern sind nicht grad a grosse erleichterung dabei. 

ich danke schon mal an alle tipps!!! 

cheers damz.


----------



## 3ride (2. Mai 2012)

Da ist etwas Geduld gefragt richtig ...
Das Einzige worauf Du wirklich schauen musst sind vorne die 2 Löcher im Rahmen (beim Gummi-Anschlag für die Gabel) - die sind verschieden groß!!!
Das sieht man im ersten Moment evtl. nicht - also Bremsleitung durchs größere, Schaltzug durchs kleinere - damit kann man sich zumindest schon Mal unnötige Zusatzarbeit ersparen...


Greez
3ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe einen Schaltinnenzug von der Gegenseite eingefädelt, das Seilende in den Außenzug/Bremsschlauch gesteckt und diesen dann mit dem Innenzug als Führung durchgeschoben.
Am Innenzug habe ich die ersten 5cm leicht angewinkelt, so dass ich durch Drehen leichter durch Öffnungen oder Ecken gekommen bin.


----------



## damz (3. Mai 2012)

danke, nach langen kämpfen und fighten hab ichs dann geschafft.... hab ein altes bremsseil genommen und in die bremsleitung reingesteckt. dann das ganze durchfadelt. loch für loch. is tatsächlich recht gut gegangen... aber moi, was i da für nerven fallen liess... diese verdammten franzosen.. wieso machen die sowas???


----------



## Deleted 217672 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist zwar jetzt schon passiert, aber mit einem Magneten kann man so einen Brems-/Schaltzug recht gut zur Öffnung führen und dort wieder ans Tageslicht befördern.

Und dann wie bereits beschrieben die Außenhülle von der anderen Richtung drüberschieben.

Grüße
Christian


----------

